# I hope this can help all of us



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

FTC sends a warning to Uber, Lyft, DoorDash and other 'gig-work' companies


The Federal Trade Commission announced Thursday that it plans to crack down on the exploitation of gig workers, whom the agency said are entitled to...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

We are from the government and we are here to help.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope it does help you guys.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

All it's going to do is force RS/delivery companies to rethink their business models. They're barely profitable as it is. This will make them less profitable and therefore less feasible.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> FTC sends a warning to Uber, Lyft, DoorDash and other 'gig-work' companies
> 
> 
> The Federal Trade Commission announced Thursday that it plans to crack down on the exploitation of gig workers, whom the agency said are entitled to...
> ...


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

This article also appeared on the ftc website.

FTC to Crack Down on Companies Taking Advantage of Gig Workers


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> FTC sends a warning to Uber, Lyft, DoorDash and other 'gig-work' companies
> 
> 
> The Federal Trade Commission announced Thursday that it plans to crack down on the exploitation of gig workers, whom the agency said are entitled to...
> ...


👍👍


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> This article also appeared on the ftc website.
> 
> FTC to Crack Down on Companies Taking Advantage of Gig Workers


Not really anything there about pay though, as far as I could tell in scanning it. California's Prop 22 has helped a little with the pay, but drivers still get penalized for having low acceptance rates when it comes to Top Dasher status.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not sure if this will have the desired results but I wish those who are still trying to make money on these apps the best of luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Seems to me they are following NYC lead which implemented laws this year to protect gig delivery workers.

May not help with pay but it would sure force DD (mostly) to get transparent and put an end to the games! If it's like NYC it's a good thing.

NYC Food Delivery Workers' Rights


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

When are they going to crack down on Doordash for falsely advertising that drivers can "work when they want" or "set their own hours", both of which are LIES.

I remember the non-stop 24/7 Doordash commercial on Youtube narrated by the guitar-playing "Dasher" who said Dashers set their own hours and work whenever they want... a big fat LIE.

Dashers have NEVER been allowed to work "whenever they want". 

First, there needs to be slots available in order to go online. Often times Dashers are required to schedule their shifts.

Second, vindictive Doordash is constantly ending Dashes for alleged "cherrypickers".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Seems to me they are following NYC lead which implemented laws this year to protect gig delivery workers.
> 
> May not help with pay but it would sure force DD (mostly) to get transparent and put an end to the games! If it's like NYC it's a good thing.
> 
> NYC Food Delivery Workers' Rights


Destination addresses are missing from the list of rights. That's a major defect that needs to be fixed. How the fug did that terrible oversight "sneak" by everyone? Gross incompetence and/or corruption (gig company bribes)?

Or is NYC adding delivery to the laws against "destination discrimination"? If that's the case it could be very bad news for delivery drivers.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Make them stop hiding upfront pay and tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Destination addresses are missing from the list of rights. That's a major defect that needs to be fixed. How the fug did that terrible oversight "sneak" by everyone? Gross incompetence and/or corruption (gig company bribes)?
> 
> Or is NYC adding delivery to the laws against "destination discrimination"? If that's the case it could be very bad news for delivery drivers.


Since you can define the geography you will take orders to maybe not needed?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Destination addresses are missing from the list of rights.


Are you talking about UberEats? They provide destination info in my market.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not to mention sending you to orders that are not ready, haven't even been started, and may never be ready.

I went to another pickup that multiple drivers had been to and the order still hadn't been started yet.

This isn't happening in CA anymore.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd be more afraid of tax audits on us, now that there's 87,000 new armed tax agents hired. I'm sure they only need a couple for uber, what's the rest for. Whenever you need help you can count on the government, or so they told the fake assylum seekers in Martha's Vineyard, who were escorted to a military base the next day. They couldn't find enough housing for the 48 migrants or whatever you want to call them. 🙄


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Not to mention sending you to orders that are not ready, haven't even been started, and may never be ready.
> 
> I went to another pickup that multiple drivers had been to and the order still hadn't been started yet.
> 
> This isn't happening in CA anymore.


It still happens in CA.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> Not really anything there about pay though, as far as I could tell in scanning it. California's Prop 22 has helped a little with the pay, but drivers still get penalized for having low acceptance rates when it comes to Top Dasher status.


Seems to me the only penalty for low AR is not being able to Dash Now anytime you want.

In CA, are their any other advantages of achieving TD status?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> It still happens in CA.


Unpaid?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> When are they going to crack down on Doordash for falsely advertising that drivers can "work when they want" or "set their own hours", both of which are LIES.
> 
> I remember the non-stop 24/7 Doordash commercial on Youtube narrated by the guitar-playing "Dasher" who said Dashers set their own hours and work whenever they want... a big fat LIE.
> 
> ...


Top Dashers can work "whenever they want."

I am able to schedule six days in advance because I maintain the appropriate stats.

My AR is currently at 8 percent.

No penalty for skipping scheduled shifts.

So, TD's can dash anytime and I can set my own hours six days in advance.

It seems you are constantly spreading misinformation on this site.

DD LOP comes to mind.

Please stop posting as an expert and preface your posts with an IMO warning.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Unpaid?


Nope.

Prop 22.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Bingo


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Not to mention sending you to orders that are not ready, haven't even been started, and may never be ready.
> 
> I went to another pickup that multiple drivers had been to and the order still hadn't been started yet.
> 
> This isn't happening in CA anymore.


Five months ago, got an LOP offer ordered through the merchant's website.

Was one mile away from the restaurant.

Customer called restaurant and requested an hour delay for cooking the order.

I contacted DD and told them I would wait.

Made $18 sitting in the parking lot waiting for the order.

After 32 minutes, called DD and got and additional 5 bucks for waiting over 30 minutes.

Delivered the LOP offer five miles away and received $43 base pay plus tip.

Prop. 22 good.

AB5 bad.

Gotta maximize your profits using the tools provided.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Seems to me they are following NYC lead which implemented laws this year to protect gig delivery workers.
> 
> May not help with pay but it would sure force DD (mostly) to get transparent and put an end to the games! If it's like NYC it's a good thing.
> 
> NYC Food Delivery Workers' Rights


Did the law, which required total tip transparency, alter your tactics?

Has your AR plummeted or has it risen?

Has the hidden tip apps resorted to new tactics to get low ball offers delivered?

In CA, I am happy with the hidden tip shenanigans on DD and UE.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Make them stop hiding upfront pay and tips.


Nope.

If you can't profit from hidden tips, then you need more experience.

Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Destination addresses are missing from the list of rights. That's a major defect that needs to be fixed. How the fug did that terrible oversight "sneak" by everyone? Gross incompetence and/or corruption (gig company bribes)?
> 
> Or is NYC adding delivery to the laws against "destination discrimination"? If that's the case it could be very bad news for delivery drivers.


So, the Gov't gonna screw the apps:

And the apps bribed the government officials to overlook the destination address?

Is you hat properly aligned?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Did the law, which required total tip transparency, alter your tactics?
> 
> Has your AR plummeted or has it risen?
> 
> ...


I'm not in NYC so this has no affect for me. I'm in the suburbs and this was a NYC law. The rest of NY State is status quo.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Top Dashers can work "whenever they want."
> 
> I am able to schedule six days in advance because I maintain the appropriate stats.
> 
> ...


The commercials didn't say Top Dashers can work whenever they want they said DASHERS can.

You're the one who's trying to spread misinformation with your attempts to put a bullshit spin on the ads.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Since you can define the geography you will take orders to maybe not needed?


Being able to set mileage parameters won't protect delivery drivers from being stuck with horrible apartment complexes, apartment buildings, shopping malls, schools, car-abusing dirt roads, and other undesirable destinations.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Being able to set mileage parameters won't protect delivery drivers from being stuck with horrible apartment complexes, apartment buildings, shopping malls, schools, car-abusing dirt roads, and other undesirable destinations.


Experiment, learn and adapt.

Guessing you have learned which areas or complexes to avoid.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The commercials didn't say Top Dashers can work whenever they want they said DASHERS can.
> 
> You're the one who's trying to spread misinformation with your attempts to put a bullshit spin on the ads.


I am not a TD, but meet the criteria for early scheduling.

I schedule six days in advance.

9 til 10:30
11 til 1:30
2 til 4:30 
5 til 7:30
8 til 10

I schedule for every day.

I dash when I want.

Again, no penalty for no-shows on Tuesday, Wednesday, or the first or last shift on the other days.

Seems you haven't learned to work the system.

Seems your posts are full of Sound and Fury, while signifying nothing of value.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I'm not in NYC so this has no affect for me. I'm in the suburbs and this was a NYC law. The rest of NY State is status quo.


Well,

I don't care.

I need answers.

Starting next Monday,

You are hereby required to deliver in NYC.

You are a Super Moderator,

Get on it;

Then provide answers to the questions previously posited on the forum that you are leading.

If you do not comply, I'm gonna contact Karen. She will be calling you in the wee hours of Tuesday morning.

Be prepared with factual statements regarding your exploits in NYC.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Well,
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> ...


I’ll get right on it! 👍🏻


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> I am not a TD, but meet the criteria for early scheduling.
> 
> I schedule six days in advance.
> 
> ...


All your blather means nothing. 

"Work whenever you want" means WHENEVER, without any ifs, ands, buts, conditions, scheduling, ending Dashes without drivers' permission, strings attached, etc. 

DD's claim of "whenever you want" was false advertising, period.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> DD's claim of "whenever you want" was false advertising, period.


This is correct. With Grubhub and UberEats, I can just go available anytime. I don't have to be scheduled. Whether the offers I get will be any good or not is a different story, but I have the option.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me the only penalty for low AR is not being able to Dash Now anytime you want.
> 
> In CA, are their any other advantages of achieving TD status?


No. Just that. I guess you get VIP support (which is still trash), some discounts and stuff. Working when I want is the main thing for me, because I prefer doing DD over UberEats, which I also do.


----------

